# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  "Hi!!!"

## liv

Every time I open Percys tub I'm greeted with this cute little face  :Love: 

"Who's der?!?"


"Hello?!"


"Oh HI MUM!!"

----------

_Anya_ (04-20-2013),DooLittle (04-18-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

What a cute curious little dude!  Great pictures!

----------

_liv_ (04-18-2013)

----------

